# East Coast Shark Report -pics



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

i congratulate myself for staying on that horrible beach for so long plus dealing with the agonizing itch for nearly 2 hours straight from the no-see-ums that wouldn't go away. but i couldn't go back home, nuh-uh... i was too determine to get a shark. so i dealt with the misery and stayed out.






































only caught 2 sharks last Friday. mullet came through by the thousands and they were right on the beach in ankle deep of water. something was chasing them in the shallows and it took several cut offs from my 50lb leader before i made the decision to put on some 300lb mono.







 found out what they were. bluefish and lots of them around the 14 - 16 inch range. first tip was caught on a whole blue and the second was caught on a almost whole big mullet. it was certainly a day I'll have to say. oh and BTW... all my sharks are released........ i dont eat fish period.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Dint have time to post on sos but way to keep it going amigo!


----------



## bamafutbal (Jul 30, 2012)

great job on catch and release


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

thanks!!!



TheRoguePirate said:


> Dint have time to post on sos but way to keep it going amigo!


aint no problem.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good job man! thanks for the report and pictures from the "right" coast...


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Where along the Atlantic are you fishing?


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Where along the Atlantic are you fishing?


central East region from Titusville down to West Palm.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice sharks dude!

Alex


----------

